# Favorite Red Wine



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I think a good full bodied red goes well with a gar. What is your favorite variety of wine? From where?

I'm into Argentinian Malbec. Very tasty vino.

Jeff


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Opus 1 when the companys paying.

Jeff how you doing in School.. smart guys hit the books, those who don't get thanks form the rest of us.  (Picture crazy today)


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Chataeu LaTour -45


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Opus 1 when the companys paying.
> 
> Jeff how you doing in School.. smart guys hit the books, those who don't get thanks form the rest of us.  (Picture crazy today)


I'm doing fine so far. Its only the second week so I'm not flooded with too much work. Yet... The forum helps me keep my sanity. Academia is a very unique place with lots of people I normally wouldn't hang around.

Nice pics.

Jeff


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Jeff said:


> I think a good full bodied red goes well with a gar. What is your favorite variety of wine? From where?
> 
> Jeff


Tough question depends on the cigar I choose to smoke with it.

I am becoming partial to the wines from Chile and Argentina for price/quality.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I lived in Dijon for a year, and I drank my way down to Beaune so many times I have to say Pinot Noir, although I haven't had a decent one in 10 years. I just love dropping into the small son-father-grandfather operations that have their barrels in the cave below their home. Big snotty operations are a pain in the ....


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I have to say Pinot Noir, although I haven't had a decent one in 10 years.....


I love the pinot too, but rarely find a good one. Last one a drank was from Pepperwood Ridge. It had was good except for a hint of smokiness which I prefer to get from my cigars, not wine. :al

Jeff


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

What no Zin.......I am a Zin fan, next would be Cab Merlot blend. I do like Shirah/Shiraz. Yellowtail and Smoking Loon have good ones for not a lot of cash.

Elyse "Morisoli Vineyard" has the best Zin I've ever drank. Although I have yet to open the bottle of Adalada (sp) from '97.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

I really like Italian and Spanish reds.
Barolo! Pricey but man! what a wine when you get a good one
Nebbiolo
Barbera
Montipulciano
-----------------
Rioja
Tempranillo
etc ...

Living in Oregon, Pinot Capital of the World, i gotta say i like those too. Especially some of the wines from the smaller producers in Yamhill County.
But i digress....

_____
rm


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I really like Pinot Noir, I recently had a Cambria Pinot (central coast Calif) and the grapes were from a specific lot called Julias Vineyard which happens to produce superior Pinot grapes. If you can find it, I'd say buy it. 

Question for Pinot fans, young Pinot tastes like grape juice old Pinot tastes nasty. I look for Pinot in the 2-3 year old range no more no less, what do you look for in a Pinot.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Roger Miller" said:


> I really like Italian and Spanish reds.
> Barolo! Pricey but man! what a wine when you get a good one
> Nebbiolo
> Barbera
> ...


I just re read this thread and noticed that you like Tempranillo, on Sat night I had a bottle of Clos du Bois 2002 Reserve Tempranillo. I've not had this type of wine before, I enjoyed it a lot. I thought it was similar to Pinot with a little more of a Merlot edge.

Until August this year, my Dad lived in Hillsboro and we'd visit once a year and went to the local wineries. It's like Pinot heaven in that area.......lucky you!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah, I've noticed there are a lot of votes for Other. Guess I should have added a few more categories.

I like Spanish wines too, but I find I have to let them breath more than others. Especially the tempranillo ones.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

(909) said:


> Until August this year, my Dad lived in Hillsboro and we'd visit once a year and went to the local wineries. It's like Pinot heaven in that area.......lucky you!!


Intel?

And, yep great place for wine, especially Pinot.

Regarding aging Pinot's -- i am not sure what the problem is that you are having. I have some in the cellar that are over 5 years old and are very good. The key is starting with a good wine. Just because it is a Pinot grape does not mean it will be a good wine. Vintage and vintner are very important.

_____
rm


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

I like the Cabernet Sauvignon, and sometimes a Merlot. But had to go with the Cabernet. I like the wines from chile (Concha y Toro Casillero del Diablo, its a good One) and Wines from Here in Ensenada, Baja California (LaCetto).


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

I am into Rhone style wines now. Joe Phelps Le Mistral in one of my current favorites.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Willy, I had dinner a few years back at a place just north of Ensenada on the coast side of the road. Kind of upscale place, the waiter recommended a local wine and I remember it to be good. 

Do they grow grapes in Baja or bring them in from elsewhere? Seems like it would be a little on the hot and dry side for most grapes.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

They grow the grapes in Baja California at "El Valle de Guadalupe" (Guadalupe Valley). It is near Ensenada and they have another vineyard near Tijuana. You remember what the place you had dinner was called?, There is a small town between Ensenada and Rosarito that specializes in Lobsters,  If you ever go to Rosarito you have to visit here It is called Puerto Nuevo (New Port).


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

We drink quite a bit of merlot but we realy bounce around trying new wines most of the time. We almost always drink reds but wit seafood the occasional white is in order. We are lucky that my wife's brother owns a spirits/wine stroe not too far from us. He really stays on top of the new stuff and what is good so he is always having us try something different. He told me a couple of weeks ago that the Spanish wines are selling really well for him right now.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Redman, could you recommend a few good Spanish wines for me? I'm always looking to try something new.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ripple (good enough for Fred Sanford,good enough for me)

My wife is the wine person in this family,I have what she's drinking sometimes.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

WillyGT said:


> They grow the grapes in Baja California at "El Valle de Guadalupe" (Guadalupe Valley). It is near Ensenada and they have another vineyard near Tijuana. You remember what the place you had dinner was called?, There is a small town between Ensenada and Rosarito that specializes in Lobsters,  If you ever go to Rosarito you have to visit here It is called Puerto Nuevo (New Port).


I've eaten at Ortegas a bunch of times, can't go wrong with beans, rice, tortillas, beer and lobster. I think that the place that I ate at was called Enriques?

For all you LLG's traveling into Baja California (Mexico) you've got to stop at Puerto Nuevo for lobster and beer.


----------



## DaveNJ (May 3, 2004)

Jeff said:


> I think a good full bodied red goes well with a gar. What is your favorite variety of wine? From where?
> 
> I'm into Argentinian Malbec. Very tasty vino.
> 
> Jeff


I agree, with a cigar Malbec is my favorite. I'm partial to Trapiche but many others are good. A second choice would be an Australian shiraz


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd love to host a smoke fest with cigars, wine, and good food and have everyone rate the gars and wine.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Jeff my sister had a wine tasting thingy at Xmas,I took her hubby and son outside and gave them a good cigar and mixed them some woodford reserve. She got nappa valley and some Virginia wine,my wife daughter and Mom had the wine. They all had a great time. Does your wife share the same taste for wine and stogies??


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

floydp said:


> Does your wife share the same taste for wine and stogies??


Unfortunately, no. She likes wine, especially of the red variety, but has no interest in cigars. It causes a bit of friction now and then because she gave up cigarettes a couple of years ago. Every once in a while she takes a puff off of mine, but dosn't care for it much.


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

Jeff I will have to look when I get home in the morning and I will write it down and get back with you. I t might be a couple of days but I'll find you something good. If I remember right the prices on these are rally good as well.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

(909) said:


> I really like Pinot Noir, I recently had a Cambria Pinot (central coast Calif) and the grapes were from a specific lot called Julias Vineyard which happens to produce superior Pinot grapes. If you can find it, I'd say buy it.
> 
> Question for Pinot fans, young Pinot tastes like grape juice old Pinot tastes nasty. I look for Pinot in the 2-3 year old range no more no less, what do you look for in a Pinot.


Yeah, when I lived in France I would go for 3-4 years old - have had 10-15 year old grand cru pinots, yea they were complex, but I eat my mushrooms, I dont want to drink them. Oregon & CA make some nice clean examples, not as complex as french but tasty. Stemmler used to be a favorite.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Wine is a beverage I do not yet have a great depth of knowledge. In reds I will generally grab a Pinot Noir or Cabernet Sauvignon. 

WTF is up with Shiraz lately?? It was relatively unheard of a few years ago and now red wine sections are as polluted with it as the white wine area is plagued with Chardonnay. (Chardonnay IMO is u )

-Matt-


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

2002 Marquis/Philips Integrity - Most complete, seductive, huge, well balanced wine I have ever tasted. Parker gave it 99 points as well.....if that means anything.


----------

